# istick tc 60w



## MoneymanVape (20/2/16)

Hi, what you guys think of the istick tc 60w?


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

My wife has one and she loves it...except it she forgot to take a fresh battery with her when she goes out


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Haha, i asume the battery doesnt last long because it works so nice. I like the compack design and central screw connection for the tank


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, what you guys think of the istick tc 60w?


If you want portability first it is the only mod to buy. Small and convenient it fits on a necklace so it is great for social evenings etc. 

Battery life will depend on how many watts you fire at. Running a .5 ohm coil you can rock a few tanks at 30watts. Make certain you get a GOOD battery. 

Just that fellas are going to try sell you a Melo tank to go with it. Dont do it. Those tanks are spitty as hell and they get hot quickly. 

TC60 and a Kangertech Subtank Nano is the ultimate portable rig IMO. At home it is nice having bigger toys but on the go you want a nice small mod like this.


----------



## Andre (21/2/16)

I do not remember any reports on here of the iStick 60W giving any problems. So, probably a solid device. As far as I remember it can only do Nickel and Titanium for TC and not SS, which seems to be the popular choice nowadays.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

Andre said:


> I do not remember any reports on here of the iStick 60W giving any problems. So, probably a solid device. As far as I remember it can only do Nickel and Titanium for TC and not SS, which seems to be the popular choice nowadays.


Ni ONLY for TC and the coils taste like sucking on a rusty fork if you get the Eleaf coils... just avoid the Melo tank them coils honestly taste baaaad for a whole tank full.


----------



## Mac75 (21/2/16)

One of my devices is the istick 60w. Can do vw. Ni and ti tc. Melo 2 tank. Awesome flavor on all std packaged coils. Get a 18650 3.7v 40amp battery. On 40 watts with a .25 coil i can easily get more than a day of vaping. Great device imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Thanks n mil. Didn know the melo tank has bit spitting. Will chat to guy at vape shop. He sed a guy bought one tc60w and came back the next day to buy a nother one.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Thanks n mil. Didn know the melo tank has bit spitting. Will chat to guy at vape shop. He sed a guy bought one tc60w and came back the next day to buy a nother one.
> Thanks for the advice


I've never had that issue with the melo, use it occasionally on my koopor plus. HRH used the lemo 2 on her istick


----------



## Mac75 (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Thanks n mil. Didn know the melo tank has bit spitting. Will chat to guy at vape shop. He sed a guy bought one tc60w and came back the next day to buy a nother one.
> Thanks for the advice



I haven't experienced this. The coil should have a wire mesh type gauze over the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

Mac75 said:


> I haven't experienced this. The coil should have a wire mesh type gauze over the top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goes to show. Our Melo is really noisy, spitty and heats up like a mofo. The .5 ohm coils are acceptable but the .3 ohm coils suck dogbananas. 

Maybe I keep getting ripoff coils idk but I wont recommend the tank myself


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Goes to show. Our Melo is really noisy, spitty and heats up like a mofo. The .5 ohm coils are acceptable but the .3 ohm coils suck dogbananas.
> 
> Maybe I keep getting ripoff coils idk but I wont recommend the tank myself


Sounds like you've got a dodgy tank there dude, how long have you had it? Try get the vendor you bought it from to swop it. Besides the crap makeshift triton rba section I've had nothing but joy from the melo... .3 and .5 coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> Sounds like you've got a dodgy tank there dude, how long have you had it? Try get the vendor you bought it from to swop it. Besides the crap makeshift triton rba section I've had nothing but joy from the melo... .3 and .5 coils


Rocking some Kangertech tanks now the Mini and Nano... no turning back to any other tanks aside from very soon an Aromamizer which I am REALLY looking forward to. 

Pity I got a dodgy tank but it is a memory by now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

The mini is a great tank and the RBA deck is very straightforward too! i still regret selling mine. I have the bellus which is fantastic but have gone off dual coils recently... got the SMOK tfv4 with a single twisted stainless steel coil at .22ohm, def the closest thing to my perfect vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> The mini is a great tank and the RBA deck is very straightforward too! i still regret selling mine. I have the bellus which is fantastic but have gone off dual coils recently... got the SMOK tfv4 with a single twisted stainless steel coil at .22ohm, def the closest thing to my perfect vape


I did not expect these tanks to be THIS good. I had to get used to the intensity from even the Nano running OCC coils. Blows my mind every time. The Mini is never ever leaving me and if something happens to it I will cry out loud like a baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

I read the tfv4 suck alot of juice. Alot of the people get eid of it after a while because of its consumtion. The grifin sound like a nice tank what i hear


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> I read the tfv4 suck alot of juice. Alot of the people get eid of it after a while because of its consumtion. The grifin sound like a nice tank what i hear


 if you use the single coil rba it's actually pretty economical.. the dual coil however is very thirsty! I've heard good things about the Griffin too but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Good to know i dont see tc60 for sale in the classified section. Guess its a good sign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Byw bit new to the site. How does this point system work?


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Good to know i dont see tc60 for sale in the classified section. Guess its a good sign.


Yeah! It's a great little mod! I just prefer the battery life from dual battery mods


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Yah, I was contemplating between 2 bat mod or a compact mod. Think ill get the tc and just buy a spare bat if got a charger just in casse. Ill use my pen style for work fits nice in pocket as i move around alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Byw bit new to the site. How does this point system work?


Not entirely sure to be honest, i haven't really paid much attention to it. Maybe @Silver or one of the other admins could shed some light?


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

I sent @siler a msg abou the points thing


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Yah, I was contemplating between 2 bat mod or a compact mod. Think ill get the tc and just buy a spare bat if got a charger just in casse. Ill use my pen style for work fits nice in pocket as i move around alot


OK so you will be rocking your cigalike for portable... the iStick is solid as hell but maybe go for the 100w mod if it is going to stay at home. Battery life is a non issue if not traveling with it. You can vape it while charging. 

My advice is based in the way my hobby has grown, but if I were you I would put away a bit extra and get a 150 watt mod. 

Building your own coils is inevitable. At some point we all end up with RDA or RTA. In which case it really is nice to know you have the headroom to play around a bit, try some exotic designs etc. 

A mod with enough power and your only future concerns are tanks and coils. And it seems once fellas hit in something like Aromamizer tanks and drippers, it is just coils. 

I think it was Vapour Mountain I saw the TC100 on for 900 bucks. That really is a great price for such a flexible box.


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

I. Im just getting confused. First i wanted to buy the kangertech topbox mini. Then i wanted to buy the Joyetech mini or the smok 70w. Now im looking at the tc60w. But as you sed in the back of my mind im thinking save longer and buy n 100-200w mod and a rda them im sorted and like you sed maybe play around with coils etc I bought a joyetech rba's for my twisp. Started wicking still need to get wire for coils.


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

I can get a new tc60w kit with battery for r1195....


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

Vapeking sell the kit for R999

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1298

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Oky so more or less the same if you include a battery


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

I didn't read that part... yeah! Sounds like a decent deal 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

What battery are they including with the kit?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Not sure if its a 25a or a 30a.


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Not sure if its a 25a or a 30a.


The make of the battery is important as some of them exaggerate the amps...


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Will ha e to check. I want a 30a Samsung tho.


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

Check out the tesiyi 2600mah 40a batteries... fantastic performance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/2/16)

Shot will do


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> I can get a new tc60w kit with battery for r1195....


Full kit thats more than decent IMO. They really are solid little things. Absolutely no complaints.


----------



## Waine (22/2/16)

The Eleaf istick 60w is a fantastic unit. I have 2 and have had no problems. Yes. If you use this to vape the whole day, you will be fortunate to get a full day. 

The Melo 2 that comes with the kit is an outstanding atty. I have had zero issues with it and will gladly own another if I could.

Ask yourselves why these combos are sold out at Sir Vape. It's obviously because they are good, reliable, economic Mods and attys.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (29/2/16)

Two mates of mine purchased this mod from vapoholics about a month ago and they are having issues.

The first one chargers using on board charging the other uses a mix of an external charger and the on-board both get a low battery message on the mod when the battery is fully charge. 

Is this a known issue? Anyone with experience, The batteries are 25 amp rate, pink and purple batteries samsung and ... I think sony, I'll Have to check with them. 

Feel shit for these guys as they are newly off the stinkies and having endless issues.


----------



## jguile415 (29/2/16)

Faulty mods or faulty batteries... my money is on the batteries. Have they tried other batteries?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/2/16)

@BuzzGlo , 
I do not see it mentioned in the TC60W manual, but most mods shows the battery voltage in the following mode :
Press 5 x Fire button to switch it off
Long-press the Fire and Down adjustment at the same time for around 6-8 seconds
This should display the battery level according to what the mod reads it at. It works on the TC40W, so it should likely be the same on the TC60W.

Can they perhaps verify what the mod reads the battery voltage at ? Bear in mind that if the battery voltage is too low to support the required output, it could also show the 'Battery Low' indicator. Some mods may adjust the power downwards to compensate, but I'm not sure what the TC60W would do in this case.

I suspect that even in TC mode firing at the max power level might trigger the warning when the battery gets a bit lower. Menu & up or Menu & down apparently adjusts the power in TC mode. See if they try lowering that if the Battery Low warning remains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @BuzzGlo ,
> I do not see it mentioned in the TC60W manual, but most mods shows the battery voltage in the following mode :
> Press 5 x Fire button to switch it off
> Long-press the Fire and Down adjustment at the same time for around 6-8 seconds
> ...


 
This is exactly right, ask them to set the wattage in TC Mode around 45-50 Watts. Any higher and you will get the Low Battery warning when the voltage drops; otherwise, I have noticed that Eleaf products seem to be pessimistic with remaining battery life


----------

